# Freeway



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Im not sure If I have mentioned Freeway on here before ..... ?? anyhow he is the resident stray tomcat .. and has been hanging around for 2 years now .. we managed to catch him a few months ago but the bugger opened a window ..... 

He WAS totally wild and after that episode I didnt see him for a while ... but recently he is hanging around again :lol: he seems to have decided this time that this is his home and his colony ......we have had very rainy weather and as soon as I see him I put food out for him .... but lately he sleeps in a corner on the kitchen floor .... so last night I put a towel on the kitchen counter with a bowl of food with added worm meds because im sure he is full of worms .. and he polished that off so at least he is well fed and dewormed .....

Im not going to try and catch him again just yet ... he gets on with all my cats cos they are all "fixed" and as far as I know there are no females around here on the farm at all .. I would have seen them by now ..

He is getting quite tame now ... and when he sees me he just walks out and then sits on the other side of the cat flap watching me .... so ill gain his trust a bit more before the BIG SNIP .......

He is a pretty boy too ... big Black and white Boy .. but his face is white , the rest of him black and white .

At the moment we are all happy with the situation .. he sleeps in the kicthen where its warm and dry and is well fed ...and he doesnt hassle my cats .... so ..... its now a waiting game .... :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That will be one more life saved, Carol! (And another bag of cat food to buy!  ) I'm so glad you're gaining his trust!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, Carol, bless you for taking in Freeway. Lord knows you're about to run out of cats, and we wouldn't want to see that happen. :wink: 

Pictures?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*I would love to see pictures also. Bless you carol for helping this guy. You are wonderful*


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You'll gain his trust in no time at this rate. Do you have a picture of him :?:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwwww... that is so awesome of you Carol!!! (((HUGS))) Love to see a pic of him when you can!!


----------

